# Angle Load Floats for Hire, * Do They Exist?!*



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

They must....

We are referring to Australia aren't we?
By your comment of _"angle load float"_ tells me either you've recently moved to the USA or you are down-under or abroad?

Here, in the US/Canada you would be searching for a_ slant load trailer_...

Try rental yards for equipment....they might have.
Try calling around to stables and ask but honestly, most that I know of don't rent out their personal horse trailers.
You could contract for shipping including driver & equipment but except for local pages possibly on Facebook not sure what trade papers exist in your part of the world...
A bit more on location/locale might give you some better leads by our members around the world.
:runninghorse2:....


----------

